# my first attempt at a king cobra bracelet



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

this is my finished attemped at a king cobra bracele and im very happy the wat its turned out it all one colour so its more practical if i was to need it in a real survival situation fingers crossed i never need it but just in case lol i have made a dog collar witch i realy like but iv left it at home so no picks of that today



















i had to redo it to make it fit snug around my rist a few times lol but its finaly here and im happy with it now 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Very nice. What size buckle did you use? I wear a all black king cobra bracelet made with a metal O shackle that I made over three years ago. It's very EDC bracelet.


----------



## catfish (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice job.


----------



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Very nice. What size buckle did you use? I wear a all black king cobra bracelet made with a metal O shackle that I made over three years ago. It's very EDC bracelet.



thanks  its a small plastic one that i got from ebay 100 for £4 seem to be quite strong and sturdy but we will see as time gose on if it last for at least 3 years like yours has  but i no for a fact it wont be my last bracelet i make or even the last thing out of paracord i make. i find it very relaxing and i want to get some metal shackle like yours to make better stronge things 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

catfish said:


> Nice job.



thanks catfish 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome to the addiction


----------



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

J-Will said:


> Welcome to the addiction



thanks its deffo got me carnt wait to go bigger and better 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

a5hley said:


> thanks  its a small plastic one that i got from ebay 100 for £4 seem to be quite strong and sturdy but we will see as time gose on if it last for at least 3 years like yours has  but i no for a fact it wont be my last bracelet i make or even the last thing out of paracord i make. i find it very relaxing and i want to get some metal shackle like yours to make better stronge things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


Yes it is a fun hobby. It's fun and relaxing to me also. 

The shackle in the pic I got from a local hardware store because at the time people werent selling them online like they are now.


----------



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Yes it is a fun hobby. It's fun and relaxing to me also.
> 
> 
> 
> The shackle in the pic I got from a local hardware store because at the time people werent selling them online like they are now.



im going to have a look at my local hardware store i never thorght of looking there i bet they are cheeper aswell  


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks great.

Did you make it out of a single strand?

I've made a bunch of king cobras. I usually don't wear them as an EDC as I find them too thick.

Here's one of my favorites. I like the way the orange shines through the ACU.

I should probably make another one of these as this was one of my first ties and I've learned so much since I did this one.


----------



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

DaBigKahuna said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Did you make it out of a single strand?
> 
> ...



yes i made it out of one long strand of cord im not to sure how long tho lol and i realy like that one you have made i im going to attempt one like that lol thanks for showing us 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

DaBigKahuna said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Did you make it out of a single strand?
> 
> ...


I like that color choice but I couldn't wear that everyday seeing as I don't wear orange. But for hiking/camping that would make a nice choice.


----------



## puertorico321 (Mar 5, 2014)

Where do you all get such cool clasps? 


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## puertorico321 (Mar 5, 2014)

The 0 clasp is really different. Where do you get them? Its a nice look!


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

puertorico321 said:


> The 0 clasp is really different. Where do you get them? Its a nice look!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


Welcome to the forum!

I got that shackle from a home improvement store about three years ago. I bought two at he time but I never used the second one.


----------



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

puertorico321 said:


> The 0 clasp is really different. Where do you get them? Its a nice look!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum



you can buy them from ebay if you have got an ebay account i dont no how much they are and i also got my plastic buckle from ebay 100 for £4 hope this has helped you


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

a5hley said:


> yes i made it out of one long strand of cord im not to sure how long tho lol and i realy like that one you have made i im going to attempt one like that lol thanks for showing us


My Pleasure.



MrParacord said:


> I like that color choice but I couldn't wear that everyday seeing as I don't wear orange. But for hiking/camping that would make a nice choice.


I wear a lot of orange... it's my favorite color. It actually looks less orange when worn than in the picture. I looks more gray.



puertorico321 said:


> Where do you all get such cool clasps?
> Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


The clasp on this one was from Creative Design Works http://cdwplus.com/


----------



## a5hley (Jan 28, 2014)

DaBigKahuna said:


> My Pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the webside its realy intresting i will deffo be getting things off of there 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## justin_deans (Mar 4, 2014)

you should make on with different colors


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I never heard of that link you posted but they sure have some nice clasps and buckles.


----------



## justin_deans (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks I just posted some other stuff go check it out


Sent from my iPod touch using Paracord Forum


----------



## justin_deans (Mar 4, 2014)

hey go check out my thread its called "paracord bracelets and more"


----------



## knottystuff4u (Aug 27, 2013)

a5hley said:


> this is my finished attemped at a king cobra bracele and im very happy the wat its turned out it all one colour so its more practical if i was to need it in a real survival situation fingers crossed i never need it but just in case lol i have made a dog collar witch i realy like but iv left it at home so no picks of that today
> i had to redo it to make it fit snug around my rist a few times lol but its finaly here and im happy with it now


One thing you could do to avoid the do and redo, is check out my Etsy page for the Adjustable Velcro Strap(AVS) I make for me and now sell. It gives you a full 1.5" adjustability, and saves 2' of paracord in the process, on a typical cobra stitch bracelet. If you or anyone else is interested, msg me and I'll give you a 'paracord forum' ONLY coupon code.


----------



## ParacordLegend (Mar 5, 2014)

I wish i could get addicted to paracord but im only 15 and i have no money. :'(


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

ParacordLegend said:


> I wish i could get addicted to paracord but im only 15 and i have no money. :'(


Enjoy it as a hobby and just get some paracord in small quantities from a craft store and make what you can when you can.


----------

